# what are the best sealed leisure batteries



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

What are the best sealed for life batteries for motorhome
GEOMAR


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try >here<

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Depends what you mean by "sealed".

If they will be upright then liquid acid is best.

If they will not be upright then you need GEL batteries, which are not as good.

TAYNA batteries of North Wales do very good deals.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had 2 x Elecsol 125 A/H batteries for nearly 3 years now and they have been excellent.They do have a 5 year warranty which sounds good but a significant number of members on here have had problems trying to claim for a faulty battery.

You have to get the battery tested and obtain written proof from a garage or similar specialist and then send the battery back to the UK distributor at your expense.

At this point you have to deal with someone at Elecsol who apparently is unhelpful and slightly rude according to reports on here.I can only repeat what people have said as I haven't had cause to claim.

Having said that I have been happy with the performance of mine,it does help when there is a solar panel fitted with a quality regulator that keeps the batteries conditioned.

I am in the process of changing my gel batteries in the new truck to sealed lead acid and I am going for a 270 A/H Elecsol.To mitigate any potential problems I am having it fitted by a by a mobile service engineer who is also supplying the battery.

Then in case of any future problems a simple phone call to the fitter and the battery will be tested and replaced by him,no stress involved trying to deal with the Elecsol neanderthal and worth the small fitting charge for peace of mind. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Who ever you buy from look at the cycles figure, that is what would sway me, if you go through the link I have given you some of the batteries have large cycle lives and guarantees.

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Remember that sealed batteries are far more easily damaged by over discharge than wet batteries, and also need different charging voltages to wet batteries.

I've got 110AH worth ( 2 X 55AH) of sealed Sprinter/Marathon batteries in the trailer which are charged by 160W of solar panel or a 26A charger, set to something suitable. Nothing special, no fancy 3-stage chargers.

A wet vented battery is going to be more durable than a comparative sealed one.

I used the ones I have because we had them going spare after a job at the factory, we couldn't sell them as new so used them on the trailer.

If I was going from scratch again, I'd buy a standard wet 110AH Varta or something like that, loads around to choose from. For what they cost, a basic wet battery with a basic charger will work for most people for a decent life expectancy.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> Depends what you mean by "sealed".
> 
> If they will be upright then liquid acid is best.
> 
> ...


I can also recommend Tayna for price and service. In the past I have had a Gel leisure battery from them and received it next day and I also called into their place and they fitted an engine battery.
Excellent service and they know their batteries.

Banner is another good one!


----------

